# Ariel Castro uses fallacy of sex addiction as excuse



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Ariel Castro - "I'm not a monster, I'm a normal person, I am just sick, I have an addiction."

Yet again a man uses 'sex addiction' to try exculpate himself. Time should be called on this false concept.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, he's dead now, so it's a moot point.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sex addiction or not, one thing is for sure, when he said he was sick, he was correct!


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm in Cleveland...those 3 girls are doing so great...everyone is so happy for them. 

Good riddance to Castro....save the taxpayers some dollars feeding his sorry a$$.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

LonelyinLove said:


> I'm in Cleveland...those 3 girls are doing so great...everyone is so happy for them.
> 
> Good riddance to Castro....save the taxpayers some dollars feeding his sorry a$$.


LIL I am with you....no more wasted tax dollars spent on his sorry a**.


----------

